# My Javas



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

I have ALWAYS wanted a pair of Java Rice Finches; but, literally for decades, I kept doing the "sensible thing" and I put off looking for a pair. Besides, I like the regular form and the pure white form; but, I'm not so keen on the pied form and most you see nowadays are the pied.

Anyway, I happened to go into a new pet shop in Guelph a few weeks ago to buy Charlie some treats and they had this gorgeous pair of Javas. I asked questions and found out that they each came from a different breeder and by observing them for awhile, I determined that they were indeed a true male/female pair. So, I took the leap and brought them home. 

They're so nice! They're quite calm when I need to reach into their cage (a 30 gallon "display" aquarium with a wire top). The male is constantly trying to impress the female with his song and crazy little "hopping" dance. He sounds like an old car trying to start! It's so funny and cute. They're home is only a few feet away from my desk; so, I get to enjoy them a lot while working.

I ordered a diamond drill bit from Amazon to drill a hole through the glass. I'm going to mount a budgie nest box on the outside, on the left side. When there are eggs and then babies, I'll update this thread.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh my gosh.....they are so cute! Time for another visit eh? 

(We each have to show off each other’s new vehicle too!)


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes Wendy.....they are a cute; espeically the male when he sings. He thinks he's so "hot"; but, he sounds like a car trying to start with a dying battery! LOL! Just pick a day for a visit and let me know. You got your new wheels? Great! I hope it's a really good one for you!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2018)

They are pretty. Post a 'sound byte'.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Not sure how to post the sound. Tutorial?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2018)

you tube video and post link.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2018)

They're gorgeous and they have that huge finch bill...so
red and matching eye rings...very fancy. Are you sure
Tandy and Bailey won't be jealous? I'll be interested to
know if the Big Birds start to imitate the male finch. Dede loves to imitate "objects" like squeeky dog toys and the microwave. Sometimes the dogs.

What new wheels??? We're thinking about trading our eight year
old BMW for either another new BMW or maybe something we don't
have to drive 150 miles to have serviced. Suggestions?


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks. I'll try the you tube video "thing". I've never done that. I have a camera that takes video. Not sure what the quality would be like, though.

Angela, I recently had to replace my 14 year old, rusty, unsafe, Dodge Grand Caravan with a younger, 4 year old Grand Caravan. My old van was falling apart and becoming unreliable. I live in a rural area; so, I must have transportation. It's not something I can go without. I'll let Wendy tell you about her vehicle. That's her news to tell.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 8, 2018)

Javas are very beautiful! And that pair truly is. And they are big, too.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm glad you got a newer van. That old one sometimes
worried me if you had to drive very far. Now you and Charlie can go for ice cream without falling through the
floor boards...and warm too.


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2018)

abax said:


> I'm glad you got a newer van. That old one sometimes
> worried me if you had to drive very far. Now you and Charlie can go for ice cream without falling through the
> floor boards...and warm too.



Thanks very much. Yes, I was getting concerned when I had to go any real distance. LOL re: Charlie and me falling through the floor boards! Charlie would never let that happen! Who'd give him treats if he let that happen to me?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2018)

John M said:


> Thanks. I'll try the you tube video "thing". I've never done that. I have a camera that takes video. Not sure what the quality would be like, though.



You could use your iphone (etc). Its the sound thats important not the pictures.


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2018)

'Don't have a smart phone. 'Never saw the appeal. Quite happy with my flip phone that pretty much only makes phone calls. I use my cell...maybe.....1 or 2 minutes each month! Heck, as we can see from my Cattleya threads, I should spend more time repotting. If I got a smart phone and started "living" on it like most people do, I'd never get anything else done.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 9, 2018)

When I come down to visit I’ll bring my iPad if I remember. I’ll have my iPhone anyway....so we can get a video of ‘studly’. :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2018)

That'd be great, Wendy. Thanks. 'Better hurry up before this little guy finally gets his engine started and he begins to purr like a kitten!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2018)

they are so cute, John!!! You are right... the "original colored" birds are nicer than the pied ones. At least to my eyes... 

I was curious about the "vocals" of the birds, so I've found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHt0HWE7Hzs


----------



## John M (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Lise! That's a neat video. There is a fair bit of variety in their song. While the notes and tone are very similar to my bird, none sound like he does in the way he is so repetitive. It's the repeating that makes me think of an old car turning over and trying to start. My bird does do the little dance though. He thinks he's so hot....but, the female just looks at him like he's off his rocker! LOL!

BTW: A few people (members here), have e-mailed me recently. Just a note to say I'll get back to you soon. So-ooooo busy with the Toronto show and now I am DEAD tired! Did really well at the show....will post photos/info this week. Thanks!


----------

